# Steven Jackson signed and TRADED!



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

FOR AL HARRINGTON...

Just saw it on ESPN Bottom Line!

Wow


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Al Harrington to the Hawks? WTH?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Why would Indiana trade Harrington just to sign Jackson? There must be more to it.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think that's a good move for both teams. Jackson will give them some perimeter help, and Harrington will get the chance to flourish in Atlanta.

This would mean that Bender would be the 6th man now.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

I read the article but it doesn't say anything about it being a sign and trade. It just says the Pacers are using their MLE on Jackson and that they are hoping to trade Al Harrington for a future first rounder from someone to clear cap-space. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Odomiles</b>!
> I read the article but it doesn't say anything about it being a sign and trade. It just says the Pacers are using their MLE on Jackson and that they are hoping to trade Al Harrington for a future first rounder from someone to clear cap-space. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


I saw this on the Bottom Line on ESPN. It said that Steven Jackson was traded to the Pacers for Al Harrington in a sign and trade deal...


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1837655



> Jackson's forthcoming signing may trigger another deal for the Pacers. The team has been trying for weeks to move Al Harrington in an effort to clear enough money under the luxury tax threshold to sign a free agent. With Jackson agreeing to terms, Harrington likely will be moved to a team a first-round pick and enough cap room to swallow his deal.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Odomiles</b>!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1837655


So it's not exactly a sign and trade, instead Al Harrington for a first rounder. Stephen Jackson just happened to play for the Hawks last season. At least that's how it looks after reading that.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Jackson was an unrestricted free agent, wasn't he?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Phew, this looks like the end of all the Al Harrington to Cleveland speculation. Looks like Luke Jackson is safe for now.


----------



## G-Dog (Oct 13, 2002)

ESPN was wrong at first. They thought Indiana signed him for 6 years 39 mil but it actually was ATL who signed him and traded him to Indiana for Harrington. This means that Indy still has their mid-level exception available.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>G-Dog</b>!
> ESPN was wrong at first. They thought Indiana signed him for 6 years 39 mil but it actually was ATL who signed him and traded him to Indiana for Harrington. This means that Indy still has their mid-level exception available.


If that's the case, Larry Legend is a very smart man. This means they can still land someone to play PG. Maybe Derek Fisher? His three point shooting would open things up even moreso for JO.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

> If that's the case, Larry Legend is a very smart man. This means they can still land someone to play PG. Maybe Derek Fisher?


More like Sarunas Jasikevicius, that's who Larry should sign if he were a smart man...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

**** all the Free agent are going.

Riley wont get a chance to fill the PF,SF,and PG.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Don't get this one. Maybe Harrington told the Pacers he wants out? 

I don't get it, Harrington is a better player than Jackson. 

Giving up some tough D to get some more O I guess.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

I thought it was only a sign, but traded?!?! wow... I wish the Hawks the best of luck with Harrington and hopefully things will come up for better if Kenyon actually signs with Atlanta.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Kenyon used the Hawks to get a max offer from the Nuggets. Nothing ever came out from the Hawks side of the discussions about a max offer. Kenyon's agent is the source of the max offer from the Hawks. Now that the Nuggets have given Kenyon a max offer, it looks like his agent did his job.

The report I heard was the Kenyon never showed an interest in playing for Atlanta even though he showed great interest in going out on the town in Atlanta during his visit. I believe this could be a blessing in disguise for the Hawks. Someone is going to be stuck with a long term, overpriced contract with Kenyon Martin. He's a good player, but he isn't a franchise player. He will never be able to carry a franchise.

This trade is good for Atlanta. Al Harrington is a guy Billy Knight really likes. Billy was the head scout that recommended drafting Al Harrington in 1998 with the Pacers, and now he has acquired him for the Hawks. Look for Atlanta to make a play for Stromile Swift next.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Don't get this one. Maybe Harrington told the Pacers he wants out?


He said if he's not starting next year, he wants out. Rightfully so, we traded him to the worst team in the league.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> He said if he's not starting next year, he wants out. Rightfully so, we traded him to the worst team in the league.


No.

He was traded to the Hawks, not the Clippers.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Odomiles</b>!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1837655


Where are you guys getting the #1 pick thing from all I see is Harrington for Sjax straight up which is stupider than paying Sjax 44 mil over 6 years. Only in today's NBA can I guy make 7 mil year and still not be able to dribble or pass.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

They should have lo balled Jackson, we all know him and his agent arent the brightest stars in the Sky.

Harrington should feel like crap right now, heading to the worst franchise in the NBA.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KB21</b>!
> 
> 
> No.
> ...


I thought the hawks were da worst team? now we can see what harrington can do and if bender becomes the player people expected him to be


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought the hawks were da worst team? now we can see what harrington can do and if bender becomes the player people expected him to be


That's a perception that isn't remotely based on fact. The Atlanta Hawks actually have a successful history. While they have never been to the conference championship, they do have several seasons of 50+ wins and playoff appearances. The last 5 years doesn't change that. The last five years are simply a reflection of the past management and corporate ownership. That's what rebuilding without a plan gets you. With Billy Knight in charge of things, the Hawks have a plan. The rebuilding will take time, but the Hawks will be a contender 3-4 years from now.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KB21</b>!
> 
> 
> No.
> ...


That's funny, last time I checked we weren't close to being the worst team in the league last year...

The Magic and Bulls were much worse.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Phew, this looks like the end of all the Al Harrington to Cleveland speculation. Looks like Luke Jackson is safe for now.


I was worried about that too.

It's a decent move for Indiana. At least they didn't deal Artest.

It's a shame they couldn't really find more for Harrington.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> It's a decent move for Indiana. At least they didn't deal Artest.


That alone is enough to justify the ticker-tape parade I'm holding tomorrow.



> It's a shame they couldn't really find more for Harrington.


Well, that's what happens when a player demands a trade and everyone knows you're trying to get rid of him.

That said, I really couldn't be happier with this trade. The most I expected for Al was a solid SG of the future for us, and that's what we got. I wasn't one of the Pacers fans drinking the Ben Gordon Kool-Aid when that retarded rumor was making the rounds. I think most GM's are smart enough to realize that while Harrington puts up nice numbers off the bench, he's not a guy who helps you win games. He's just such a black hole that a lot of times he hurts you more than he helps you.

Stephen Jackson isn't much of a passer either, but we don't need him to be one. What we need him to do is exactly what he's best at: stepping up and making big shots. The guy has BALLS. He won't pass up open shots like Reggie did this year in the playoffs.

The fact is Al is an overrated player and all his skills are duplicated by other players on our team. We could afford to lose him, and we used him to fill a huge hole. As close as our series against the Pistons was this year, I think having a guy like Jackson could push us over the top.

Oh, and we finally signed a free agent for more than the vet minimum! Maybe the era of good free agents avoiding Indiana like the plague is finally over!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

So what did Indiana gain by trading Al Harrington for a worse player?

They should have kept Harrington.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> So what did Indiana gain by trading Al Harrington for a worse player?
> 
> They should have kept Harrington.


A SG who isn't 39/40 years old or 6'2".


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KB21</b>!
> He's a good player, but he isn't a franchise player. He will never be able to carry a franchise.


I heard they got some Caramel dude, apparently he's not too bad...


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> I heard they got some Caramel dude, apparently he's not too bad...



Nah, no Caramel, I think his name is Three Musketeers.


----------

